# High Nitrates



## Richard Dowling (18 Aug 2011)

Hi All,

Ive made quite a few changes to my aquarium in the last month including lighting upgrade, plant increases, Introduction of EI etc. 

I have tested the water twice this week with my 6 in 1 test strips and the Nitrates are showing as on or near 100mg/l. After the first test about 4 days ago I did a 50% water change (I do 50% weekly usually) and then another 35% today including a filter clean and the Nitrates are still up near the 100mg/l mark.

An issue may be that there is a gap between 60-100mg/l so the test may not be accurate, especially if the colour isn't spot on. However the fact that the strip is turning pink would suggest there is too much Nitrate regardless of whether its 60 or 100.

I dont know what else to do, surely I shouldnt have to increase my water changes. Could it be the sand substrate as it cant be vac'd like gravel? I went on holiday 5 weeks ago for 2 weeks and my Father inlaw over fed my fish and there was a huge algae bloom. Ive pretty much cleared that up now apart from patches of algae in the sand which I cant get rid of. I am replacing my substrate with something a little more plant friendly soon so if it is the sand it wont be a problem for long.

Tank: 81x36x50 (125l)
Lighting: 2x18W T8 & 2x28W T5 - 8 Hours a Day
Filtration: Tetratec EX1200
Fertilizer: EI - Macro 3x Weekly, Micro 3x Weekly *
Co2: Nutrafin Natural Plant System 1bps
Water Changes: 50% Weekly


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Aug 2011)

dowheim said:
			
		

> ...I dont know what else to do..


Hi, I've got a great idea. Take your Nitrate test kit to Stonehenge when the Druids meet and burn it while they utter incantations:





This is about as useful and accurate as NO3 test kits ever get.

Why do you care about a nitrate test kit readings? Have you not proven by your In-Law's action that adding food to a tank is more problematic than adding KNO3? If you are dosing EI levels of KNO3 why on Earth would you care about nitrate levels?

The reason for doing water changes has nothing to do with Nitrate but has everything to do with removing dirt from the tank. Dirt causes algae and is dangerous to fish. As I mentioned, this is exactly what your In-Law demonstrated. 

Worrying about high nitrate levels defeats the purpose of EI, will not help you to grow better plants, and will not make your fish any healthier.

Read more about this phenomenon in ferts causing high nitrate!

Cheers,


----------



## Matt Warner (19 Aug 2011)

Ha ha ha. Ceg you really do make me laugh. I learnt this the hard way only recently by believing test kits and I was having algae problems. I thought I was dosing enough nutrients but really I wasn't dosing enough! Nitrate kits in particular are ridiculously inaccurate unless you are willing to spend stupid money! As long as you are exceeding the target value of nutrients then you don't need to worry because you know that you are dosing enough to meet the plants requirements.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Aug 2011)

Indeed.  I've not used a NO3 test kit in over 7 years. 

Try not to worry about it, but worry more about providing appropriate lighting, CO2, circulation etc.


----------



## Matt Warner (19 Aug 2011)

One thing I have learnt from the planted tank journey, is look at what your plants are telling you, not what a test kit is telling you. Your plants will be the first to indicate when there is a problem. 
Cheers


----------



## Matt Warner (19 Aug 2011)

I just have a funny image of everyone going to Stonehenge to burn their test kits    
Maybe UKAPS could arrange a test kit burning ritual


----------



## Richard Dowling (24 Aug 2011)

Thanks for your help guys, to be honest I know so little about Chemical Ferts that I didnt realise they would have an effect on Nitrates. I did think for a moment that Potassium Nitrate must contain Nitrate (I know Im a Genius!!) but I presumed that Ferts shouldnt cause levels of Nitrate that are labled dangerous on the test kit.

Im just trying to figure out why im having algae issues. Instead of Black Brush Algae its now all turning bright slimey green. I'll have to get my pressurised System up and running when my Reg arrives and see if that makes a difference. If my problems are not EI related I presume it must be inconsistent CO2. If its not that I have no Idea!


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Aug 2011)

dowheim said:
			
		

> ...its now all turning bright slimey green...


Err..that means you don't have enough NItrates, or that your filter is dirty. I suggest you clean your filter if not done already and add more Potassium Nitrate.

Cheers,


----------

